

Hunter S. Thompson on how to get a job (1958) - dctoedt
http://www.tentimesone.com/how-to-get-a-job-by-hunter-s-thompson/

======
sixtofour
And? ...

I guess he didn't get the job.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hunter_S._Thompson#Early_journa...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hunter_S._Thompson#Early_journalism_career)

I would have at least interviewed him.

